# Andy Sneap Metal Machine EZX E-kit Demo



## Exit Existence (Apr 14, 2012)

YO!

Just bought the Metal Machine EzDrummer expansion that Andy Sneap worked on, and Ive been having a blast programming with it! Got my drummer Daniel over to make a demo video of it to test how it would sound on a "live" drummer. He dug the samples but he hated the feel of the E-Kit! 


We demo'd the 3 different kits included, no post processing or even mixing within the plugin, just the default mix presets!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 14, 2012)

Did you have to adjust sensitivity and dynamic control both on Roland module and the plugin? Me and my drummer often use Metal Machine with the E-kit but still have issues with everything being too loud, snare during blasts for example.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely getting the Andy Sneap pack!


----------



## Exit Existence (Apr 14, 2012)

Yea, drummers who hit even moderately hard are going to track the midi really hot. I would lower the sensitivity as much as possible for each pad on the module. 

In this vid it was tracked way to hot, 90% of the hits were at max velocity. Oh well, at least its midi and you can always edit it!


----------

